

Nigeria Online Start-ups See a Future 'Silicon Lagoon' - digisth
http://www.voanews.com/content/nigeria-online-start-ups-see-a-future-silicon-lagoon/1564936.html

======
qwerta
I really hope it will workout for them. Africa in general is very innovative
in surprising areas such as mobile payments.

